# Old School



## JD (Oct 14, 2009)

When freeride was cool...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

Before I got back into MTB last summer, I never realized the shenanigans going on by grown men acting like little kids on their bicycles in the woods. :lol:

I'm such a wimp. I don't think I would hit any of the stuff in that video. Those stunts looks epic on video. I can only imagine how big they are in person...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm such a wimp. I don't think I would hit any of the stuff in that video. Those stunts looks epic on video. I can only imagine how big they are in person...



Glad I'm not the only one thinking that..


----------



## kingdom-tele (Oct 14, 2009)

that is some great stuff - and there is no way I do any of that, it amazes me the comfort level you guys find, its like  watching downhiller videos, committed to speed to clear sections of trail - my mt biking is insanely boring by comparison, guess thats why I love the uphill so much, slowwwwwww and grinding


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2009)

haha yeh my little rollers and steps FEEL like that but certainly wouldn't look anything like that


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2009)

I equal big pussy.


----------



## JD (Oct 14, 2009)

It's all about PERSONAL progression.  Conquering fear on whatever size drop or huck is the goal.  Eventually, you have to find bigger stuff to get the same feeling.  We all started on 2 foot stuff, what people don't realize is there isn't much difference between 2 feet and 8 feet technically speaking.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Before I got back into MTB last summer, I never realized the shenanigans going on by grown men acting like little kids on their bicycles in the woods. :lol:
> 
> I'm such a wimp. I don't think I would hit any of the stuff in that video. Those stunts looks epic on video. I can only imagine how big they are in person...



LOL! Agree 100% Greg. 

Anyway great stuff JD,  thanks for posting it up and keep it coming!  :beer:   On a side note I loved the soundtrack!! MMW and Topaz schweet stuff for sure.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2009)

JD said:


> When freeride was cool...



2 things

Awesome vid.

Why is that "not cool" now?  that looks waaaaay more interesting then just riding endlessly through some "winding techy gnarly" single track.  lol.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2009)

JD said:


> It's all about PERSONAL progression.  Conquering fear on whatever size drop or huck is the goal.  Eventually, you have to find bigger stuff to get the same feeling.  We all started on 2 foot stuff, what people don't realize is there isn't much difference between 2 feet and 8 feet technically speaking.



you're just trying to make us pussies feel better.



2knees said:


> Why is that "not cool" now?  that looks waaaaay more interesting then just riding endlessly through some "winding techy gnarly" single track.  lol.



What do you know? You hardly ever even ride a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

JD said:


> It's all about PERSONAL progression.  Conquering fear on whatever size drop or huck is the goal.  Eventually, you have to find bigger stuff to get the same feeling.  We all started on 2 foot stuff, what people don't realize is there isn't much difference between 2 feet and 8 feet technically speaking.



What if you're a chicken shit like me and won't even drop the 2 footers??


----------



## JD (Oct 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What if you're a chicken shit like me and won't even drop the 2 footers??



Then start on curbs.  Perfect for learning how to wheelie drop and ride skinnies.  Once you can hit perfect flat drops off of a curb, find a loading dock or retaining wall...
I love being in the air on my bike.  After some injuries, no one wanted to hit anything and we went back to trail riding, but continued to incorporate the skills we learned.  I am much more about technical airs at speed on tight singletrack that have more of a purpose then just boosting off a drop.  That's not to say I don't enjoy well build and well concieved features built on good trail, just don't seek it out as much.   We had a ton of footage, just starting to get it on the internet...


----------



## Brik (Oct 17, 2009)

Hot stuff! My kid will hit those in a heartbeat but I will always wuss out.I get hurt just falling off at a standstill.


----------

